# Transmission question for any experienced mechanics



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

If it wasn't doing it, then started, then I don't see how it's normal. But, have you changed the fluid in the transmission? I believe everyone should look in the owner's manual and follow the "severe service" recommendations. Most drivers fall into that category anyway.

Whatever you do, do not allow anyone to flush the system. I have seen more reported failures from this than anything else. It stirs up dirt and then it transfers into the valve body. A normal fluid change on a regular basis (every 30k miles or so), is usually more than sufficient.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

> If it wasn't doing it, then started, then I don't see how it's normal.


That's basically what I said to the guy at the dealership. He said that the mechanic could explain it to me if I wanted to wait but he was out on a test drive so I didn't wait.

I changed the fluid around 60,000 miles when I first started noticing this issue but it didn't make a difference. The dealership had recommended changing it at 50,000 so I waited a little long but that's nothing I haven't done with every car before this one.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Richo said:


> That's basically what I said to the guy at the dealership. He said that the mechanic could explain it to me if I wanted to wait but he was out on a test drive so I didn't wait.
> 
> I changed the fluid around 60,000 miles when I first started noticing this issue but it didn't make a difference. The dealership had recommended changing it at 50,000 so I waited a little long but that's nothing I haven't done with every car before this one.


Well, I would go back and get that documented and the mechanic's statement in writing, if it isn't clearly spelled out on the invoice.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Richo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This isn't really a DIY situation but looking for a second opinion.
> 
> ...


That is NOT normal for that transmission, or any other transmission! They are NOT supposed to hesitate for 2-3 seconds, then lurch into gear. Absolutely not! My guess is that the dealership is trying to stall you off until it goes out of warranty. 

You're going to have to play hardball on this - which will very possibly include taking it to another dealer. Do NOT let this just pass. Pursue it. 

I'd also strongly suggest hitting up some automotive forums, as well as making some phone calls and pursuing this matter. 

Good luck!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Marty1Mc said:


> Well, I would go back and get that documented and the mechanic's statement in writing, if it isn't clearly spelled out on the invoice.


Absolutely!

There has to be evidence that this was a problem that was being pursued long before the car hit 100,000 miles.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

I havent researched what type of tranny is in your car but that is not normal. Did you change the filter also when you did the fluid change. I know that buick and chrysler have had some problems with solonoids in some models that give your type of symptoms. I had this happen in my race car when i had a tranny warranty issue. The new trans had the valve body gasket installed with a rip in it.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will research this some more and probably take it to another GM dealer for a 2nd opinion. If I get the same answer, I will ask for their supposed claim that "it's normal behavior" to be in writing.

I just checked the invoice from when I had the tranny fluid replaced and it says nothing about the filter, so I'm guessing no on that.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

Richo said:


> Thanks guys. I will research this some more and probably take it to another GM dealer for a 2nd opinion. If I get the same answer, I will ask for their supposed claim that "it's normal behavior" to be in writing.
> 
> I just checked the invoice from when I had the tranny fluid replaced and it says nothing about the filter, so I'm guessing no on that.


I see this done a lot. Change the fluid but not the filter. I even drain the fluid out of the torque converter. Fords have a drain plug on the converter


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This is not normal behavior for a transmission. Contact the GM regional office, or whatever they call it these days. Document the problem. It is probably an electronic issue. Shift points are all electronically controlled these days. The tranny is probably perfect, but the signals it's getting are in error.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

well, folks, there's many statements from GM that weird noises, clunks, rattles, squeaks, and so on are "normal". going from one GM dealer to another might not be a good idea, as they are all berries from the same field. now, going to a good independent, for independent opinion, is a different story. 
btw, Seafoam Transtune is a strong medicine. I can tell from my Silverado behavior. used to kick like old mule.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I hear what you're saying about GM mechanics. The thing is, taking it to an independent mechanic is not going to help me when I expect it to be covered under the power train warranty. I'm sure GM isn't going to pay for the repair unless one of their authorized dealers diagnoses it and says there is a problem.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

If you believe you really have a problem, don't bother going to another dealer. Find and call the local Gm dealer rep., As an ex-GM mechanic all dealers need to go from the tech working on the vehicle, to the shop foreman, to the service manager, then to the zone rep. Certain issues need to have approval from high up, or warranty will not pay the dealership for any repairs. Call and talk to him, open a case, then most likely have better luck with getting things fixed.

I was never a tranny guy, so I don't have an answer for the problem, but just trying to guide you in a better direction.


----------

